# How do I get rid of this!!



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

This has been taking over my lawn more and more… I was told it is bent grass? If so is there something I can get rid of it with? Somone suggested round up ?


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Have you tried google lens for an ID? That's where I would start. Sorry, I don't recognize it, but I've found google lens will I'd most pretty accutrately or at least dial you down to a few options.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Thats Bent Grass

Use Tenacity or Glyphosate.


----------



## mdatw2003 (Jul 26, 2021)

When should i use it? How soon after can I overseed? Also do I have to rip it out or will grass just take it back over?


----------

